# Scientific Breakthrough Halts Honeybee Colony Collapse Disorder



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Scientific Breakthrough Halts Honeybee Colony Collapse Disorder 

Thursday, July 26, 2012

Brevard Times: Scientific Breakthrough Halts Honeybee Colony Collapse Disorder

A Florida company has come up with an additive for honey bee drinking water that prevents CCD. Also a dispenser that attracts them to it. Orders are piling up from around the world. It's too expensive for small bee keepers at this time.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

cornbread said:


> A Florida company has come up with an additive for honey bee drinking water that prevents CCD.


Correction: the company CLAIMS it will prevent CCD. They say that CCD is caused by neonicotinoid pesticide and that this vitamin-water is the cure, based on an apparently un-published study done in Italy. 

Sounds like snake-oil to me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:hysterical: Snake oil, after the misinformed peoples money. :hysterical:

Any one who has read the causes of CCD that real unversity people all around the world have discovered it is several things in combonation that causes it.

Mix some syrup and put honey be healthy in it and save some money.

 Al


----------



## Monica33 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmmm...prevents CCD....hogwash! 
I highly doubt that there is one solution to a problem obviously caused by many factors. One magic pill? Yeah right!
Another fad after our $$ most likely!

I think the solution is much simpler the way my granny thought about it. Stop doing what caused the problem. However that makes it almost unattainable in todays world. Too many idiots without the commonsense or the motivation to do the right thing! 

I however, took the time to find out what the guy one county over with 3000 colonies and less than 3 percent seasonal loss does. 
He chuckled when he said "I won't tell you all my secrets but I will say that I do not import bees. Nor do I have any outyards (he has 73 as of last year) on land that is sprayed or next to land being sprayed. There are enough farmers who want my bees and will do it my way and when they see the real results they help convince their neighbors." He also gave me a bag of mixed seeds out of a barrel and said "plant these everywhere you keep bees." Can't wait to see what they are. Him I'm gonna talk to again.


----------

